# PHP Versionswechsel nach Debian Upgrade



## webi (26. Feb. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe dieses Wochenende meinem Server ein Upgrade von Debian 8 auf Debian 9 gegönnt.
Nun suche ich die Möglichkeit alle meine Webs die PHP7 können auch auf PHP7 umzustellen und zeitgleich natürlich die Möglichkeit behalten bestimmte Webs auf PHP5 weiterlaufen zulassen.

Vielleicht ist es ja schon mal beschrieben worden, aber ich konnte leider per Suchfunktion und google nichts dazu finden.

Gruß Micha


----------



## florian030 (27. Feb. 2018)

Du brauchst dann eine zusätzliche PHP-Version 5.6. Und nach dem Upgrade nicht vergessen, die Werte unter Serverkonfiguration/SERVER/web/PHP Einstellungen entsprechend anzupassen.


----------



## webi (27. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Florian,

zusätzliche Version 5.6 ist vorhanden.

Was für Werte müssen denn dort eingestellt werden?

Gruß Micha


----------



## webi (1. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

wie bekomme ich denn erfolgreich eingestellt das die aktuelle Standard PHP 5.6 Version als zusätzliche PHP Version genutzt werden kann und wie stelle ich dann auch die Standard PHP Version auf Version 7.1 um?

Gibt es dazu ein fertiges Howto was ich noch gefunden habe?
Das Problem des PHP Versions wechsels müssen doch schon andere gehabt haben und bestimmt auch eine Lösung dazu.

Gruß


----------



## MikeFrizz (8. März 2018)

Ich habe ähnliche Probleme und bin recht gespannt auf mögliche Lösungen. Bei mir zeigt die Kosnsole:

```
PHP 7.2.3-1+ubuntu14.04.1+deb.sury.org+1 (cli) (built: Mar  6 2018 12:03:48) ( NTS )
Copyright (c) 1997-2018 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v3.2.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2018 Zend Technologies
    with Zend OPcache v7.2.3-1+ubuntu14.04.1+deb.sury.org+1, Copyright (c) 1999-2018, by Zend Technologies
```
Joomla, z.B. mockiert sich aber ob der Version 5.59. Auf meinem Server existieren die Versionen 5.6, 7.1 und 7.2. Etliche Anläufe habe ich in der Vergangenheit unternommen, damit ISPCONFIG wiedr arbeitet. Zur Zeit können von mir keine Änderungen vorgenommen werden, die von ISP verarbeitet werden.
In der Hoffnung auf baldige Besserung.

Michael


----------



## Till (8. März 2018)

Du hast eine falsche default PHP version installiert, bei der Installation von Zusatz PHP Versionen darf die default PHP Version nicht geändert werden. Der Befehl den Du suchst ist:

update-alternatives --config php

um das zu korrigieren, dort wählst Du einfach wieder die PHP Version als default aus, die zu dem von Dir installierten Debian release gehört.


----------



## MikeFrizz (8. März 2018)

Das wäre dann allerdings wieder die veraltete 5.59. Die möchte und kann ich aber nicht mehr einsetzen. Joomla benötigt mindestens 5.6.
Erstmal vielen Dank


----------



## Till (8. März 2018)

Mach doch mal bitte das was ich gesagt habe falls Du das Problem, dass Du mit dem installieren einer falschen PHP Version erzeugt hast, lösen möchtest. Mit Joomla hat das im übrigen nichts zu tun, sondern damit dass Du eine PHP Version als shell default  installiert hast welche nicht kompatibel ist mit den Paketen die zu der von Dir verwendeten Linux version gehören und somit auch nicht mit ISPConfig.

Nachdem Du das gemacht hast was ich Dir vorgeschlage habe, dann richtest Du das bereits installierte PHP 7.x ganz einfach wie jede andere zusatz PHP version auch in ISPConfig unter System > PHP Versionen ein und kannst es dann in jeder webseite auswählen.


----------



## MikeFrizz (8. März 2018)

Bombe. Das hat erstmal geklappt. Ganz wunderbar.
Und nun für jede Website ihre eigene PHP Version einstellen. Das werde ich angehen.
Viel, herzlichen Dank.


----------

